
Apple 'accidentally' enabled iCloud and syncs data to cloud - jgrahamc
https://twitter.com/jgrahamc/status/849534060049444866
======
nsnick
It might be possible for the government to get a court order compelling Apple
to turn on iCloud syncing for particular individuals as a way to get around
device encryption. Maybe that is what is going on here.

~~~
apostacy
I honestly would not have been surprised to find out that Apple automatically
created iCloud IDs for people if they didn't have one already.

